# Ever live near an out of control family?



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Did you ever have the neighbors from hell? How did you handle it?


----------



## Judi.D (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes. Moved.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm IN one !    :lol1:


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> Yes. Moved.



What were they like? Did you rent or own? Would seem awful if they made you move.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I'm IN one !    :lol1:



:hit:


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

I've had it happen numerous times. I must attract them.

Latest is a family nearby at the entrance to our cul de sac. The boys were so out of hand with all sorts of minor vandalism and just general noise I wound up having face to face confrontations with the parents (to no avail) and finally got a neighborhood watch set up and contacted some local agencies which resulted in some progress.

It usually comes down to the parents in essence. In this case they were too permissive and made excuses for the monsters they bred.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been lucky to have very good neighbors for many years now.  There is a house by me that is a rental, so a couple of times it was rented out to people who had some issues.  Luckily it never really affected me, or my property.  Mostly just loud arguing and fights between young couples, and all the drama included.  A few visits by the police to check on whoever was the abuser at the time.  I'd hate to have to move due to an out of control neighbor.


----------



## Ina (Mar 20, 2014)

Sea, We have put up with load music from the house down the road for years, but we live in the county, not the city, so different codes. Michael at 71, doesn't want to move. He just got hearing aids yesterday, so it will be interesting to see what he thinks now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2014)

We had a loud music incident from the rental people only a couple of times, years back.  They threw a couple of parties, which were mostly in the garage and front driveway.  We are in a suburb, not quite city, but unfortunately not real country either.  Would love to be further away from other homes, businesses, traffic, etc.

Anyhoo, they listened to loud bassey rap/hip-hop music.  When they drove home in the car, the bass was so loud and deep, that little knickknacks on my shelves would start to move.  So when they had these parties, they would start to blast the rap music, with all the foul language that goes with it, from the afternoon until the next morning.  It would go all night.  Since it wasn't very often I just ignored it, and was surprised the people right next to them didn't call the police for noise control.

I don't blame Michael for not wanting to move, if he doesn't like what he hears with his hearing aids, he can always lower the volume I guess, LOL!  Wish we had that option at times.


----------



## Casper (Mar 20, 2014)

_*Yes, we did have the neighbours from hell nextdoor to us. 
 A single "feral" dad with a teenage son and daughter, also feral.

In Australia we call them "ferals", and I think the US call them Rednecks. Don't know about other countries.

The father ran a unlicenced tattoo business from home, and also dealt in Marijuana. Needless to say we had cars pulling up day and night. 
Along our side fence adjoining their house we were constantly finding supermarket bags filled with dog sh*t (they had a Rotweiller). These bags had obviously just been dropped over the fence. We also found used condoms and sanitary products.:eeew:
When we confronted them the daughter called us f*****g stupid geriatrics and denied doing it. :wtf:
They yelled and carried on and we had no hope of getting through to them so we gave up.

After living there for nearly 4 years we decided (reluctantly) to sell our house that we'd renovated and put quite a bit of money and hard work into improving. New gardens, new fence, extension and painting.
It sold the day we put it on the market, obviously, we didn't say anything to the new owners about our neighbours.:shussh:

We found out later that the ferals were evicted not so long after we moved. Don't know why.

For the past 6 years we've lived in a lovely, quiet, retirement village and are much happier. k:*_


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been lucky to have very good neighbors for many years now.  There is a house by me that is a rental, so a couple of times it was rented out to people who had some issues.  Luckily it never really affected me, or my property.  Mostly just loud arguing and fights between young couples, and all the drama included.  A few visits by the police to check on whoever was the abuser at the time.  I'd hate to have to move due to an out of control neighbor.



You have been fortunate and it really is the luck of the draw and has nothing to do necessarily either with the economic status of the area.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Ina said:


> Sea, We have put up with load music from the house down the road for years, but we live in the county, not the city, so different codes. Michael at 71, doesn't want to move. He just got hearing aids yesterday, so it will be interesting to see what he thinks now.



Well, one good thing he can always turn down the hearing aid anyway. But who wants to live like that. My husband who is very hard of hearing and won't use a hearing aid remained blissfully unaware of noise but he was fully awake for other not necessarily noise related incidents. He wound up marching up to the house in question and foolishly threatening the father. Not the way to handle it.


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 21, 2014)

Fortunately, I can say no.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 21, 2014)

When selling a house in England, you have to declare any issues with neighbours, and, I think, can be sued, if you don't mention, when asked, anything pertinent.

Before you ask, my next-door neighbour has just sold; quickly and successfully!


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> Fortunately, I can say no.



You are fortunate!


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> When selling a house in England, you have to declare any issues with neighbours, and, I think, can be sued, if you don't mention, when asked, anything pertinent.
> 
> Before you ask, my next-door neighbour has just sold; quickly and successfully!



That should be a universal law. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 21, 2014)

We've lived in the same house since 1966 and have had pleasant neighbours all of that time.
Some have moved away and we are now meeting newer, younger families who have gone out of their way to meet us and establish cordial relations. We have been blessed.

There was one old grump living opposite - he was there before we built - but we had little to do with him until he became old and frail. Then, because he had alienated just about everyone else, we ended up watching over him. We became his last friends on this earth.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> We've lived in the same house since 1966 and have had pleasant neighbours all of that time.
> Some have moved away and we are now meeting newer, younger families who have gone out of their way to meet us and establish cordial relations. We have been blessed.
> 
> There was one old grump living opposite - he was there before we built - but we had little to do with him until he became old and frail. Then, because he had alienated just about everyone else, we ended up watching over him. We became his last friends on this earth.



You are blessed and how wonderful that in spite of that old fellas earlier attitude you reached out to him when he needed it most. I think goodness comes around to those that extend it.

“Compassion is the basis of morality.” 
― Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, I have and although at times entertaining it was mostly disturbing, frightening and a damned annoyance.  Trash.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Yes, we did have the neighbours from hell nextdoor to us.
> A single "feral" dad with a teenage son and daughter, also feral.
> 
> In Australia we call them "ferals", and I think the US call them Rednecks. Don't know about other countries.
> ...



OMG, you had it about as bad as it gets. When they actually drive you to sell, that' says it all. But thank God you wound up in a nice location and got the peace you deserved.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Yes, I have and although at times entertaining it was mostly disturbing, frightening and a damned annoyance.  Trash.



It can get very frightening and sometimes with disastrous results. If you get some dealing drugs for instance then guns and life threatening events can erupt.


----------

